# Eclipse IDE installieren



## BlubBlub (2. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich bin grad ein wenig verwirrt.
Ich wollte mir grad auf meinen Rechner bei dem ich heute das Betriebssystem neu draufgezogen habe,
Eclipse installieren.
Dazu bin ich auf die Seite Eclipse Downloads gegangen und habe "Eclipse IDE for Java Developers" für ein 32 Bit System runtergeladen.
Ich habe die Date im Download Ordner extrahiert und dann auf eclipse.exe gedrückt.
Dabei kommt aber folgende Meldung:

"A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit(JDK) must be available in order
to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations:
C:\Users\Ich\Standardkonto\Downloads\eclipse-java-indigo-SR1-win32\eclipse\jre\bin\javaw.exe
javaw.exe in your current PATH"

Schaue ich den Angegeben Pfad also im Ordner "eclipse" rein dann seh ich da auch das Verzeichnis "jre" gar nicht.

Ich dachte die IDE beinhaltet bereits die jre und jdk. Muss ich erst selber jre und jdk seperat runterladen bevor ich mit der Instalation der IDE fortfahren kann?


----------



## darekkay (2. Nov 2011)

BlubBlub hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte die IDE beinhaltet bereits die jre und jdk. Muss ich erst selber jre und jdk seperat runterladen bevor ich mit der Instalation der IDE fortfahren kann?



Tut sie nicht 
Du musst jdk (dieses beinhaltet jre) separat herunterladen.


----------



## Mofi (2. Nov 2011)

Ja du musst das jdk runterladen und installieren, wenn du mit Java programmiern willst bzw schon um Eclipse zu starten. Oh und man braucht Eclipse nicht installieren. Nach dem entpacken ist es startbereit (sofern Java installiert ist). Dadurch ist es praktischerweise auch möglich es vom USB aus zu benutzen


----------



## XHelp (2. Nov 2011)

Ja, das musst du wohl


----------



## U2nt (2. Nov 2011)

Ich *glaube* eclipse beinhaltet nur den Compiler - nicht die JRE. Aber ich kann's dir nicht mit voller Sicherheit sagen. Aber die JRE zu installieren, sollte eig. auch kein Problem sein... 

EDIT, als Antwort auf die Vorposts: In der Schule ist nur 'ne JRE installiert und ich kann mit eclipse kompilieren.


----------



## BlubBlub (2. Nov 2011)

alles klar danke. jetzt gehts =)


----------



## Sonecc (2. Nov 2011)

U2nt hat gesagt.:


> Ich *glaube* eclipse beinhaltet nur den Compiler - nicht die JRE. Aber ich kann's dir nicht mit voller Sicherheit sagen. Aber die JRE zu installieren, sollte eig. auch kein Problem sein...
> 
> EDIT, als Antwort auf die Vorposts: In der Schule ist nur 'ne JRE installiert und ich kann mit eclipse kompilieren.



Eclipse hat einen eigenen Compiler. Das JDK ist nicht zwangsläufig notwendig, man kann auch mit dem JRE arbeiten. Sinnvoller ist aber das JDK, weil dort u.a. auch ein teil der Sources enthalten ist


----------



## U2nt (2. Nov 2011)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse hat einen eigenen Compiler. Das JDK ist nicht zwangsläufig notwendig, man kann auch mit dem JRE arbeiten. Sinnvoller ist aber das JDK, weil dort u.a. auch ein teil der Sources enthalten ist



Das hab ich doch gesagt?!


----------



## Sonecc (2. Nov 2011)

Genau genommen, hast du gesagt, dass Eclipse den JDK Compiler beinhaltet. Das stimmt aber nicht. Eclipse hat einen eigenen Compiler.
Ansonsten, habe ich nur deine Aussage bestätigt und bekräftigt und dir nicht widersprochen...


----------

